# 12" Wrap (Tortilla) container help



## jproaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Need help storing three different types of wraps that i store in my sandwich cooler.  Presently I leave them in their respective plastic bags and place those into other plastic bags to keep air out overnight.

any suggestions?

john


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are doing the best way, just try and get air out. Date the bags.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

sadly , yeah, that's about it. Leave them flat, it helps.


----------



## jproaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.  i'll look into a rack system to at least make it easier to grab.

john


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

I buy a bunch at the wholesaler's, frozen, and pull as many as I think I'll need the night before and put them in the fridge to thaw.  If I need some quick, and underestimated demand, the microwave for 30 seconds does the trick.  Just remember to bend them in four directions before trying to take them apart.


----------



## jproaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Charron.  I've had to break out a frozen pack.  Luckily they've come apart easily and defrosted within a reasonable time.  Before i make a wrap i usually put one on my panini grill for 3-5 seconds- makes em pliable to roll.  Probably need to consider the micro since the grill isn't always free.

john


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

If they are already thawed, 10 seconds in the nuker makes them as soft and pliable as you could want. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Added bonus = once they cool again, after they are rolled, they hold their shape nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Been looking for a while for appropriate wrap storage.  Found today a 12" round container that doesn't taper at the bottom.  Looks perfect for wraps, but will have to order to be sure.  Found it on tupperware.com.  Hope this helps!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

We used the Tupperware one for tortillas at one place I worked. It's the right size and is supposed to be (I think) a container for a pie. It's good for overnight storage, but people tend to leave the lid off during service and forget to put it back on after the rush. Worked good otherwise though.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Do your best of course.  I find wrapping the opening you cut in the bakery bag with cling wrap or a zip-loc bag works as well as anything else.

But it doesn't make that much difference how you store them if you store for longer than overnight.  If you leave them open, they get dry.  If you hold them closed, they get gummy.  The taste and texture even changes in the freezer.  They last, at the most, 48 hours from the bakery before they start tasting stale and develop unpleasang mouth feel.

It's better to buy and replace appropriately -- even if that means some wastage -- than  holding on to old baked goods.  At least if you care.

BDL


----------



## lisag (Aug 19, 2015)

Chefmate brand cake carrier  Target.com  not in stores  They have three snap closures on the bottom and wonderful flip down handles on top.  I remove the handles (very easy to do and i do that so they don't fall down while staff is rotating the tortillas) and i flip the whole thing upside down so the bottom is the top- and now its a nice deep tortilla container with snap closures!!!  they're out of stock right now on target.com unfort and i need one, so was sourcing others but there is no other as awesome. That is how i found this thread and wow am i glad to find this resource!!  Hope this helps!


----------

